# fort story



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

fished by boat today along the pound nets at fort story, some major blitzs going on. There was definitly some action going on along the surf within casting range. we got a mix of stripers and blues ranging in size from dinks up to 36", I hope some surf fishermen got a piece, might be worth a look over there around lunch time tomorrow


----------



## one more (Sep 19, 2006)

can anyone get on base? help


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

thanks for the report.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

there is only one spot with public access, it's where the campground is, the campground is closed but the parking area is still open. If your leaving chix heading down shore drive toward 82nd street, the access is on the left before you get to the fort story gates


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Do a search on Fort Story Access and you will see what you need to do to get on base.


----------



## skiffisher (Apr 10, 2005)

All you have to do is go to the gate get your vehicle searched and go to the headquarters to the operations office, show your fishing licence and ID and you get a pass. Simple as that....

You might want to wait till after the new year because passes expire DEC 31 
MATT


----------



## Vernad Ogonowicz (Sep 18, 2003)

BAD NEWS - The Navy is taking over Fort Story next year and they are rumored to be closing the base to visitors, fishermen and tourists. This is the same U.S. Navy that tried to shut down the Virginia Barrier Islands after 9/11.


----------



## OV Renegade (Aug 5, 2006)

*As you*

say its just a rumor...


----------



## Vernad Ogonowicz (Sep 18, 2003)

Just ask the guards, they'll tell you.


----------



## OV Renegade (Aug 5, 2006)

*Is the*

only thing you need to get on there is a base sticker?


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Yeah, but you'll still need a base fishing pass to go fishing. MP's might harass you. I said might.


----------



## BLACK ADDER (Nov 15, 2006)

*9/11*

Fished Fort Story very frequently until 9/11. Haven't been on since. Should take my Navy PO son-in-law but he's a weeny. Oh,w4ell.


----------



## Gotta Go (Aug 4, 2006)

I thought my son-in-law was the weeny!


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

any of the blues have any size? looking to wet a line new years weekend. I am going stir crazy up here in the Peoples Republic of Northern Virginia


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

yea French, the blues are pretty big, they are running about 26-36" mostly around 10-12lb
damn fun on light tackle


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

What a lousy week to have to work then head to Abingdon for Christmas stuff. It has been ages since I have surf fished for big blues. I am going to try to come down on the 29th if the weather holds out. If anyone is up for showing first time in a long time around, I'd be most appreciative. Hell, I would be willing to buy the bunker if anyone is selling.


----------



## 6nBait (Aug 23, 2006)

Last time I checked the best place to get bait around here is Long Bay Point by 1 fish 2 fish. they close at 9 and every time I have been in there they had the freshest Bunker I have ever bought. And usely always has live bait of some sort. Just wish there carried a lil more tackle but as fer bait top notch.


----------



## wag23455 (Sep 27, 2004)

*not a rumor*

By this time next year, Ft Story will be an administrative satellite of Little Creek - complete w/ all the security seen aboard a typical Navy base. The only thing sticking around Army-wise aboard there will be their Transportation Battalion. Sorry folks


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Are you sure they the Navey can close the base up compleatly. The light houses are there and are they not touron attractions?


----------



## babz369 (Nov 6, 2006)

can keep light houses open to tourons but close it to fishing.Back in the 80-90's you could fish near guard shacks at most peirs not any more(at nob)


----------



## Mark Lindsey (Jun 28, 2005)

*Bait*

6nBait,
Can you give directions to Long Bay Point. I thought the only place to get frest bait around here was at the Bait Shack.


----------



## wag23455 (Sep 27, 2004)

Like I posted previously, security will be ran like any standard Navy base. From the literature I have read, btwn 40-60k people allegedly visit the old Cape Henry lighthouse annually. I'm sure some deals will be made btwn the Navy, historical society, and Coast Guard to facilitate tourons, however the only way that will happen is if some of the $$$ goes to the Navy's MWR fund. The days of open basing went out BEFORE 9/11, so this type of move by the Navy to fortify things shouldn't be a surprise. From what I hear, the public beach access is probably going to be curtailed as well - so more people's feelings are going to get hurt. Again, I'm sure something can be worked out for fisherman or beachgoer passes (through MWR), if it means $$$ into MWR's coffer. As w/ everything, $$$ plays a part in things. The Army has a cash-cow in the beachfront villas @ Ft Story and they are not looking fwd to turning those over to the Navy.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

The omly place?
No!
but probably the best? 
Yes


----------



## 6nBait (Aug 23, 2006)

Mark Lindsey said:


> 6nBait,
> Can you give directions to Long Bay Point. I thought the only place to get frest bait around here was at the Bait Shack.



Go down shore drive like your going to the Ocean Front turn right at w. great neck ,, there will be a McDonalds on your left at that light and a Gass station BP i think on the corner turn right there go up and right before you cross the bridge you will see a Marina on your right and a Boatel on your left ,, turn right into the Marina and follow it all the way to the end and you will see it there big building with a few stores in it but you cant miss it


----------



## Mark Lindsey (Jun 28, 2005)

*6nBait*

Is there a phone no. for Long Point Marinia? Thinking about calling ahead as to his bait situation. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

I thought by now we all knew how to "google"



Long Bay Pointe Bait and TackleLong Bay Pointe Marina and our new Shore Dr location. Let our experts instruct you in the latest fishing techniques, obtain the latest fishing reports and ...
www.longbaypointebaitandtackle.com/ - 33k - Cached - Similar pages 

LONG BAY POINTE MARINA - Virginia Beach VAWorld-class boating resort 5 minutes from Chesapeake Bay fishing and boating. Includes nautical chart and features.
www.longbaypointemarina.com/ - 7k - Cached - Similar pages 

LONG BAY POINTE BOATING RESORTLONG BAY POINTE BOATING RESORT. 2109 WEST GREAT NECK ROAD VIRGINIA BEACH VA. 23451 · PHONE 1-757-321-4550. A world-class boating resort located in the heart ...
www.longbaypointemarina.com/map.htm - 6k - Cached - Similar pages
[ More results from www.longbaypointemarina.com ] 

Virginia Beach FishingCUTTING EDGE WATERSPORTS · LONG BAY POINTE MARINA · LONG BAY POINT BAIT & TACKLE · HEADBOAT BOAT FISHING · SOLOMONS YACHTING CENTER ...
www.vbsf.net/ - 89k - Cached - Similar pages


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Phone books are still good for something too.


----------



## 6nBait (Aug 23, 2006)

johnnyleo11 said:


> Phone books are still good for something too.



Thats to easy


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

johnnyleo11 said:


> Phone books are still good for something too.


Phone book?  Didn't they go out with 8 track tapes?


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Shooter said:


> Phone book?  Didn't they go out with 8 track tapes?


Nope - some people still use them to help spool on their line.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Or paper weights or is that paper that makes the paper weight.


----------



## OV Renegade (Aug 5, 2006)

*Phone*

Books haven't gone anywhere. I get at least a couple a month....


----------

